# Valiant grape



## moose (Sep 24, 2008)

We were wondering if there is a recipe for the Valiant grape. We picked 30 lbs. of grapes of our vine. We are using the steamer/extracter to get the juice. Would like to try and make some wine from the juice.


----------



## Bert (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't have a recipe,but if you do an SG and an acid test on your juice [maybe the PH too] will tell you if you can ferment the juice or need to dilute it or add sugar or both.....I have done some grape juice from what I think is a concord type grape [high in acid] and diluted it [got kind of thin]....Another batch I mixed with a concentrate was much nicer....I am still looking for the right blend..


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 24, 2008)

I have made wine using Valiant Grapes... 
The last batch I called Nealy Wild...

I used..... 
18 quarts of steam extracted juice [S.G. 1.060]
2 - 500 mil of WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate [to layer the flavor]
5 ½# Sugar...S.G to 1.082
The usual additives....
Lalvin RC-212
Water to 7 gallons... also oak, vanilla beans.

Jim has been taking down the inventory of this one pretty fast....

We have to harvest soon....or at least take all the very black ones....It might freeze next week..so want to start getting some of them juiced or at least frozen.


----------



## moose (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, we are still making the juice so we will have to see how much we end up with. Our son wants some of it for drinking as juice. The steam extracter is fun to use but it is a busy time of year so hope to work on it some more this weekend. Then we can start making salsa with some of our peppers.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 25, 2008)

You should get about 10 to 12 quarts juice out of the 30 pounds. Maybe a 3 gallons batch looming in front of you. Have fun.


----------



## moose (Sep 26, 2008)

Our son wants some of the juice and we were thinking of making a gallon of wine from what's left. Would it be possible to use the concord grape recipe for 1 gallon? I don't have an acid tester, have to put that on the wish list.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 26, 2008)

Buy him some Welch's grape juice and make your grapes into wine....





When I make breakfast juice with the Valiant grapes I have to dilute it and sweeten to taste....I will run a couple quarts of water through the seeds and skins at the end and let it drip....just to get a little more goodies out of the pulp.

When I make juice for wine I leave it pure and mark the mason jars as such....otherwise you can't drink it as it is too strong.


----------



## moose (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks NW and Appleman. We are still doing the grapes, so we will see how much juice we actually end up with then.


----------

